# Pramaxis



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Has anyone used this stuff? Very similar rate of trinexapec-ethyl 11.3% compared to T-Nex 12%. For us smaller yard folks, this 8 oz bottle is what as got my attention. Can't imagine that being much of a difference to worry about.

Pramaxis MEC Plant Growth Regulator


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

No one?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Most probably don't know about this. It's good someone finally came out with this though


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks exactly the same to me other than the % but the applied rate should be different to make up for that. 
It is 3.5 times more expensive than the gallon of t-nex but I only checked domyown.com.

I haven't checked in a while but there is normally a group of people splitting the t-nex product on this website periodically.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

rhanna said:


> Looks exactly the same to me other than the % but the applied rate should be different to make up for that.
> It is 3.5 times more expensive than the gallon of t-nex but I only checked domyown.com.
> 
> I haven't checked in a while but there is normally a group of people splitting the t-nex product on this website periodically.


I think I paid 65$ for 16 oz in the marketplace so it's in line with that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good find. It has been a long time since I have seen Trinexapac-ethyl in a size smaller than a gallon - and I'm pretty sure they were repackaging it.

Looks like a great option for someone who just wants to try it out. I wish they offered it pints and/or quarts though - 8oz is only enough for about 2.5 apps on my 8k lawn.

Pramaxis MEC Plant Growth Regulator


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah, with only 2k sqft this is enough for 2 years for me. The gallon is like 30 years. I still have some t-nex I have from the marketplace, but this bottle size had me excited.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

For comparison, I paid $15 + $6 shipping for 8 oz of a t-nex split in the marketplace. Last time I looked someone was selling 16 oz splits for $20.

As for Pramaxis, the rates for Bermuda grass are the same as t-nex.

Seems like a fine alternative if someone runs out and none is available here.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Kamauxx said:


> For comparison, I paid $15 + $6 shipping for 8 oz of a t-nex split in the marketplace. Last time I looked someone was selling 16 oz splits for $20.
> 
> As for Pramaxis, the rates for Bermuda grass are the same as t-nex.
> 
> Seems like a fine alternative if someone runs out and none is available here.


Good info... I feel like I just looked at my old pm's and I paid $20 for 8 oz from marketplace. I'll look there before when I run out.


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

I think I'm going to give this a try this year. Also have a 2k sqft yard, that I actually just took out about 300 sqft from with beds due to lack of good reliable sunshine. 
Hopefully it will help in improving density of my bermuda.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Adamg77 (May 12, 2020)

I will be following as I recently discovered this chemical for off use of increasing bulb density in flowers. Keep us updated.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

I just got 22oz for $30*+shipping from marketplace


----------



## alistairfang (May 4, 2020)

what marketplace are you guys talking about? 
I am debating whether trying to get T-Nex or going with this for a try.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I tried this after finding at a local store. I'm trying to figure the rates on my Palisades Zoysia and started with .20 oz per K. I didn't get any bronzing so I'm sure I was on the light end of the application. I had a 2500 sq ft yard I wanted to try it on so the size was perfect.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

If this was available last year I would have gotten it. I bought a gallon so I'm set until 2037 or until it doesn't work anymore. :lol:

I saw this about 6 months ago on domyown, I've been telling people about it. It's a good way to get into it without spending 160 bucks.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I just started using Pramaxis in a test area. So far so good.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

alistairfang said:


> what marketplace are you guys talking about?


Right here at TLF https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I just ordered it yesterday. I think it is great option to get your feet wet with PGR. I am only spraying 1500sqft, so with application rates as low as 0.15 -0.30 floz/k every 14 days, I will be good for 2 years.

I plan to update my lawn journal with the results.


----------

